# It's been 5 Years my friend



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

It has taken me a few days past the anniversary to sit and write this.
To Trooper 1992-Oct.31st, 2003

We met by chance my friend. I had not had a GSD in my life for 3 years and I fell for you as soon as I saw you. I thank God that you came into the shelter I worked out. Abused, neglected, and you have given up hope. Do you remember that you refused to eat or drink? Do you remember that you hated everyone that approached you? I don't know why you thought I was special and I thank God that you did. You would let nobody but me near you. 

Do you remember me laying in your cage with you? I would scoop water into my hands and offer you a drink. Do you remember me hand feeding you? You had been hit by a car and you could not, or would not stand. After a couple of days you started standing just fine. You just needed to be shown love again. Other people were now able to approach you. You stole my heart. We think that you were about two years old. That was our best guess. Two years of god only knows what. You had been tied up outside for some of that time. That's how you had been hit by the car. You were also shot with buckshot. But you made it through and to me and my heart.

As soon as I could make arrangements you were to come with me. After all I was 18 years old, in college, and living in a dorm that didn't allow pets. Your daddy said he didn't care if his roommates wanted you around or not that you could stay with him until I could get a place to keep you.

I went back for you, and you were gone. A rescue had taken you, but I was not going to let my heart dog go. I emptied every little bit I had in savings to adopt you and get you food, dishes, collar and leash. Then we started our 7 hour trip to be by daddy. It was a rough two months, but I was finally able to stay with you and daddy. I decided to not go back to school that next semester and to stay with you. 

You were there for us and protected us with everything you had when there was danger around, but you were so sweet and so gentle at 115 pounds. You were there for the birth of both of my children. As they would climb on you and pull on your ears, you licked them. You never even minded the cat we brought home.

I watched and cared for you as best as I could until it was unbearable to know the end was nearing. After 7 years and a lot of love and tears you could no longer stand and get around comfortably. You were uneasy laying, or sitting. The final x-rays showed the old buckshot had moved much to close to your spine and severe arthritis. You back was arched and bridging together. 

It was Halloween afternoon that daddy and I had to take you to the bridge. Do you still hear us thinking and talking about you? The boys still ask about you all the time. After 5 years I thought it would be easier to write this. It isn't. I miss you very much to this day. I had to drive by the vet that helped take you to the bridge on Friday. It was your 5 year anniversary. I don't know how I made it through the rest of the day. 

When we meet on the bridge I will have treats and leash in hand to go for a walk. Do you remember Miss Ruby? She will be joining you at the bridge soon. Please take care of her for me and we will all play together again someday.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I understand how you feel.

I lost my Jazy girl right before Thanksgiving 5 years ago also. Just like Trooper she was two when she came into my life and was in bad shape. She was with me for almost 7 years before I lost her to cancer, but she has changed my life forever. 

Maybe Trooper and Jasmine are keeping each other company while they wait for us to join them.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

That was beautiful. I would love to see a pic of Trooper.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

that was so beautiful . I am sorry for your loss. Sometimes time doesn't take care of the whole in our hearts from missing them so much but the memeries can make you laugh and smile and yes even cry when you need to.


----------



## TRex (May 6, 2006)

Ditto Tula


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

no matter how long we have them it's never long enough. rip dear trooper.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 5, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: katieliz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, It is never 'long enough'...but I also think that that's because we can go on to love so many more, in there memories, in 'our' lifetimes. 
One thing's for sure, we'll never forget! 
RIP Trooper, run free at 'the Bridge' ((hugs))


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I will try to post some pictures. In that day and age LOL we didn't have a digital camera. I will try to take some pictures of my pictures.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ugh. They are not coming out good. Hopefully these are better.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 5, 2001)

They're coming out well enough to see what a handsome, well loved lad he was.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a wonderful man Trooper was, and what a wonderful life you gave him. We love many dogs in our life and they are all dear to us, but if you are lucky....really lucky, you get walk your lifes journery for a while with a "heart dog". It sounds like Trooper was such a dog. Thank you for sharing him a little with us.

Run free noble Trooper


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

What a handsome dog. Thank-you for giving him such a wonderful home after what he had gone through before he found you! Cherish the memories.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I let the rest of the family read what I wrote and I can tell you there wasn't a dry eye in the house. I take that as a great complement and feel that I honored him well. Thank you for taking the time to read about our dear sweet boy.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

****. I almost made it through your tribute without a single tear. Then I saw your sig... 'my heart, my soul'. I know how you feel, having just lost mine last month. Not an hour has gone by that I don't think of Eich. Still, I cannot imagine feeling this way for five years. I am sorry for your loss and I commend you on your charity for taking Trooper, a 'lost cause', into your life.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

What a special dog he was and lucky to have you for his family. I cried when I read your post/tribute. My own heart dog most likely has limited time left and it breaks my heart everyday to think about it. I have two seniors and both are not doing that well. I can't even picture a house with no dogs in it.

















Trooper


----------

